# Bimmerfest '02 Video Posted



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*very sweet!!!*

wow!!! quite the video! i wish i was there. i think if we round up all the Bimmer owners in Canada that might equal that of Calif. 

Dave..try the following link. it's a standalone install of Quicktime 5 that doesn't require an internet connection.

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/standalone/


----------



## Grant (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm downloading now, but I want to thank you for your efforts. 

Can't wait until I finish downloading...:angel:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Plaz,

AMAZING VID!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: Great job! It will stay on my desktop for quite some time. Only wish I lived on the West Coast (and my BMW was delivered . . . sigh) :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz... video was great! :thumb:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Great Video. 

How do I save it? I can view it, but I don't have a "Save As" option anywhere!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *Great Video.
> 
> How do I save it? I can view it, but I don't have a "Save As" option anywhere! *


Right click on the link and do a 'save link as'.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks.

Can you believe the entire 66 Mb video clip only took 7 seconds (seven seconds) to download completely to my HD!

I LOVE CABLE MODEM!!!!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It was probably cached from the time you watched it.


----------



## jAb (Dec 21, 2001)

excellent job on the vid
that was badass.... felt like i was back at cutter motors for the fest


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Movie came out great Plaz. :thumb:

Two questions if you don't mind...

First, how did you mount the camera? In one of the shots you see the shadow of the camera on the dash, and it looks like you sandwiched the camera between the headrest and the seat. Did you buy/build a mount? It came out unusually stable whatever you used.

And second what software did you use to edit it? iMovie? Just curious. 

Again, thanks for posting it for all to see, and thank you e39dinan for hosting it... you have one heck of a lot of bandwidth at your disposal (came in here at over 300KB/s!). 

--SONET


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

I also downloaded it last night....Plaz that was just awesome!!! Really makes me wanna move to CA now just so I can go to bimmerfest next time!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> *how did you mount the camera? In one of the shots you see the shadow of the camera on the dash, and it looks like you sandwiched the camera between the headrest and the seat. Did you buy/build a mount? It came out unusually stable whatever you used. *


Good eye! Yeah, decidedly low-tech. No mount. I just squished it in there. Except for a couple of times when I didn't get it in the right place, and the headrest pushed the zoom button, it seemed to hold it very securely. I think the camera's steadycam-esque feature helped, as did speeding up the footage.



SONET said:


> *And second what software did you use to edit it? iMovie? Just curious. *


Yeah, just a simple iMovie editing job. My first movie! It was so much fun, and gave me so many more ideas that I couldn't really execute, though, that I think I might invest in Final Cut Pro in the future. :dunno:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Awesome video Plaz! :thumb: I thought I saw Mr. & Mrs. Hack's cars along with Vince's. Anyone else have a cameo..?


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Yep, my Alpine White wagon was in one of the shots taken on Cutters lot.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jag3er said:


> *LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!
> *


Thanks!



> *
> I got some cool soundtracks that you can use next time. I always wanted to make a video with Carmina Burana in it. *


Orff-eriffic! But honestly, Bimmerfest isn't quite dramatic enough for that motherlode of soundtrack intensity!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Great Video*

Plaz shoots, he scores!:thumb:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Woww, enjoyed the video a great deal Plaz, way to go and thanks.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

And the Oscar, for this year's best short video clip goes to....


(drum roll)


PLAZ for "Fun on a Saturday"


----------



## manik///m3 (Apr 12, 2002)

*Does the video and audio run @ a speed greater than 1x ??*

Does the video and audio run @ a speed greater than 1x or am i just retarded?? My computer is playing the video at a speed greater than normal speed and the audio is messed up too ! Anything wrong with my download??


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Most of the driving footage is accelerated... but the audio shouldn't be.

The actual fest footage is a mix of slowed down, actual speed, and accelerated.

:dunno: 

The video is 7:30 long.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

OMG!!! Kick Ass Video PLAZ!!

SOOO many bimmers!! Watching them all arrive was crazy. 

Great job bringing it to the masses. :thumb:


----------



## DevHead (Apr 6, 2002)

*AWESOME!!!!!!!*

It feels like I was there myself. Nice vid!!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb::thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

Nice video plaz~

But I wuz wonderin, wut wuz with the green windstar following us? Does he/she or whoever wuz in the car has ne other videos? Cuz i noticed they had camera and stuff. Does ne one kno?


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

*Music?*

Plaz - Kickin' video. Loved it. Cant figure out the music though. Is that chemical brothers? Could you give me the names of the songs you used? Thanks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Music?*



02330ci said:


> *Plaz - Kickin' video. Loved it. Cant figure out the music though. Is that chemical brothers? Could you give me the names of the songs you used? Thanks. *


Glad you enjoyed!

The first tune was some free d/l'd "TV Theme" music from Apple. The 2nd tune was "Busy Child" by Crystal Method.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Plaz....I really appreciate the fast reply. Cant get that beat out of my head. Thanks again.


----------



## snoozy1979 (Mar 20, 2003)

Anyone has a copy of the 2002 Bimmerfest video link that works that they can foward me? I love to see if my ride was in there.


----------

